# Time to make it real. Snowy winter scenes One of my layouts. N



## N-Designer (Jan 1, 2022)

I built this setup theater that is on wheel now, about two years ago. It started with an idea and turned into a rolling moving theater. Now it is time to make it look realistic.
This year, I am experimenting with my snow effects. I don't like to buy stuff right out of the can and if scenic woodlands can make it so can I. I am experimenting with plaster of Paris tape, sawdust, and modge podge. Everything then will be air brushed with a harbor freight air brush white. What do you think so far?
The goal is to silicone the track to the layout so it can be repaired or replaced over time. I do believe that painted sawdust should not yellow.
The deer and trees are all hand made, some are experimental as well and some some are just weeds in the back yard. I 3d printed the deer and hand painted them.








This is the theater on wheels. I made the styrofoam cover to keep dust out.







This is the Polar Express theater. I call it a theater because it has five stage settings that operate with sound and light. It sits on a harbor freight cart. Lots and lots of wiring hubs underneath. I never attempted anything on this scale before. Nothing is dcc it is all dc.








This is the bare bones layout. No real details added in. It works, but I wanted more.







This is the new look with modge podge and painted sawdust. All from my shop. I like to make my own turf and flock.







Shot with some of the experimental trees in the back ground. Some of the trees are not going to be used.







My hand painted deer printed on a cr ender







Here is the herd.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

N-Designer said:


> I built this setup theater that is on wheel now, about two years ago. It started with an idea and turned into a rolling moving theater. Now it is time to make it look realistic.
> This year, I am experimenting with my snow effects. I don't like to buy stuff right out of the can and if scenic woodlands can make it so can I. I am experimenting with plaster of Paris tape, sawdust, and modge podge. Everything then will be air brushed with a harbor freight air brush white. What do you think so far?
> The goal is to silicone the track to the layout so it can be repaired or replaced over time. I do believe that painted sawdust should not yellow.
> The deer and trees are all hand made, some are experimental as well and some some are just weeds in the back yard. I 3d printed the deer and hand painted them.
> ...


N-designer ;

Your scene with the deer looks pretty good.  

You can make your own snow by sanding white Styrofoam. I think this is what the expensive Woodland Scenics snow actually is.
The file "Model Railroading on a Budget" has some other suggestions for low-priced, generic, scenic materials.
The "Paintbrush Pine Trees" file shows how I made the conifer trees shown in the photo.
I found that thinning the foliage out a bit, and changing the color helped them look better.
The photos show a few scenes on my own N-scale layout. The cliff is made from tree bark ($3 for a giant bag) and the water is painted Mod Podge. Sorry, no snow applied yet.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## N-Designer (Jan 1, 2022)

traction fan said:


> N-designer ;
> 
> Your scene with the deer looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This is good information. I like how you think.


----------

